

Show HN: codecloud.io, a NodeJS+SQLite back-end for your mobile app - cims


======
cims
Clickable link: <http://www.codecloud.io>

------
akawry
Where is your pricing information?

~~~
cims
At this stage it's completely free, but if you check out the FAQ you'll get a
rough indication of pricing. We're trying to get a feel for interest in the
product and the level of demand before we go down that path.

